

Securely destroying your old hard disk with thermit - dewey
http://frank.geekheim.de/?p=2423

======
dewey
More pictures:
[https://secure.flickr.com/photos/75613313@N00/sets/721576443...](https://secure.flickr.com/photos/75613313@N00/sets/72157644303942987)

